# 1983 Lamborghini Countach LP500 S



## TheoGraphics (Feb 24, 2015)

6,500 miles and the ORIGINAL TIRES from 1983! If you're interested in seeing more, you can read more info and see more photos on *my blog*. 

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10


----------



## runnah (Feb 24, 2015)

There we go! An unmolested supercar!

All great shots Theo! Reminds me of the poster I had in my room when I was a little kid.


----------



## weepete (Feb 24, 2015)

Sweet shots!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 24, 2015)

yeah. way to go!

now tell the owner to buy new tires.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 24, 2015)

Top-notch work Theo!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Feb 24, 2015)

runnah said:


> There we go! An unmolested supercar!
> 
> All great shots Theo! Reminds me of the poster I had in my room when I was a little kid.



Finally! I went for the "poster" look for this set since I had both this car and the F40 on my wall when I was little. Seeing this one in person was definitely a tick off my bucket list!



Braineack said:


> yeah. way to go!
> 
> now tell the owner to buy new tires.



Seriously...I have no idea how that's a selling point. Get out there and drive the poor old girl!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 24, 2015)

TheoGraphics said:


> ...Seriously...I have no idea how that's a selling point. Get out there and drive the poor old girl!


Not on 30+ year old tires.  Even if there's zero tread-wear, the rubber has a finite life-span (~10 years normally) and driving that car the way it should be driven requires new, safe rubber!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep, new rubber is a must. These were dry rotted to hell...driving the car to where we shot it was a scary undertaking, haha.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 24, 2015)

Great shots, one of my favourite super cars. I had the chance to drive one years ago, my butt fit in the seat like a hand in a fine glove, my bank account was telling me to keep my hands where it could see them.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 24, 2015)

Not a big fan of #1 but the rest of the set?  Wow.  4, 8, 9, 10 all look amazing.  #4 is absolutely my favorite.

On the last few, is it just me or is the horizon _slightly_ uneven?


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Feb 25, 2015)

That's quite the treasure right there.


----------



## Victor Utama (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks great!!!


----------



## luckychucky (Feb 26, 2015)

Where is the motor?  Lol, great pics!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoGraphics (Feb 26, 2015)

luckychucky said:


> Where is the motor?  Lol, great pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## luckychucky (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 6, 2015)

Jesus christ these are incredible. Beautiful lighting, composition, just... everything. You did an incredible car justice. Fantastic.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 6, 2015)

TheoGraphics said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > There we go! An unmolested supercar!
> ...


The owner must have been a right pussy,  in 1979 when I bought my Yamaha RD250E the back tyre only lasted 1500 miles


----------



## agp (Apr 25, 2015)

Love all of these, especially the second one.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 25, 2015)

Yep, had the poster of that on the wall in '83 (like #8).
Nice set of shots, just need one of the date code of those tires!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 26, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> Jesus christ these are incredible. Beautiful lighting, composition, just... everything. You did an incredible car justice. Fantastic.



Thanks very much!



agp said:


> Love all of these, especially the second one.



Thanks!



Dave442 said:


> Yep, had the poster of that on the wall in '83 (like #8).
> Nice set of shots, just need one of the date code of those tires!



Here you go! Since it's by decade, you have to assume that they were made between May 31, 1982 and June 6, 1982.


----------



## BillM (Apr 26, 2015)

Beautiful shots of a classic


----------



## PhotographerBob (Jul 6, 2015)

My favourite car, and you have done it justice! Stunning work, stunning!


----------

